# Polished Bliss: The Worst Car Yet? (Evo V)



## Clark @ PB

Well this was a testing detail to say the least, and i'll say now, the pictures do not do this car justice - both with the before's and afters!

The Car - A Mitsubishi Evo V:



















The owner had come in past last month for us to view the car with a view to detailing it so i knew what was in store for me when it arrived this week, i didnt remember it being quite so bad though, more on this in a bit  The Customer had just recently bought the car, and the previous owner had let the car sit for a long time under trees on his driveway as he couldnt afford to get the car through its various tests to make it road legal in the UK - this resulted in the paint looking tired and felt very rough, with signs of oxidization on the roof and bonnet. The paint was also stained in places with what looked like streaky shampoo but it refused to shift during the wash/clay stage.

Firstly the car was foamed with a mixture of P21S Autowash and Megs Safe Degreaser in the AB Lance:










The arches/shuts/petrol cap etc were all de-greased and the car was then foamed again, rinsed at high pressure then washed with the 2 bucket method and Megs Shampoo Plus. The lower halfs were then soaked with Autosmarts Tar & Glue remover and wiped off with a Mf. The entire car was clayed with Megs Aggressive Detailing Clay, this took over an hour and a half as the paintwork was incredibly rough - as was the glass.

The wheels were cleaned with Menzerna's 7.5 Tyre and Wheel Gel:










I then sprayed the wheels with the Tar and Glue remover and made sure i got every last bit of tar removed from the inner rims also:










I then foamed the car with hyper wash, rinsed off and then dried it with the leaf blower.

The wash/clay process took nearly 3 1/2 hours in total.

Here you can see the oxidization on the roof now that it was clean:










Once inside this was when it hit me just how big a job it was going to be, no need for halogen shots to show the defects.....














































On closer inspection, it wasnt oxidization at all, but actually a mass of bird crap etchings! :doublesho

Here's a few halogen shots anyways!




























Luckily, the car showed a healthy 130 microns of paint on average and it was incredibly consistant. Only once did i get a reading below 100, the rest were all in between 115-135, including the plastics 

Weapon of choice was Menz IP3.02 and a Megs Polishing pad - and this was where the trouble began, on my first set of passes the polish dried up instantly and welded itself to the paint, but not in the usual way to how it reacts when it "plays up". I then tried 106FA - same result. 106FF - same result. Chemical Guys Diamond Cut - same result. Even though i've stopped using them, i tried the 3M polishes out of curiosity but even they reacted funny. The only polish that half worked was Menz IP PO9L but even this was causing the pad to "stick" and it was generating alot of heat quickly and dusting like mad - very strange as this ALWAYS works and 99% of the time 3.02 works in the surroundings of our premises where its generally quite warm.

Already pi$$ed off and time ticking by, i decided to continue with PO9L at low speeds (1200rpm's) moving the rotary quite quickly to avoid building up too much heat and stopping as soon as i could see the paint had corrected, obviously this was leaving feint holograms so i was going to have to go back over the car with the PC afterwards 

I eventually de-swirled half the car and the bonnet before i'd decided enough was enough, i was going to have to switch to the PC as the rotary just didnt want to play ball at all - this would happen on the car with the worst defects i'd seen in a long time!  its just aswell that the paint wasnt too hard.

I changed to the PC and used a Megs Burgundy Cutting Pad (4" Orange LC pad for the tighter areas) with IP 3.02 @ Speed 6, lots of pressure and multiple hits. This was when Rich and Myself came to the conclusion that it probably wasnt the polishes playing up but infact something weird going on with the paint because even by PC the polishes still didnt work 100% - dusting like crazy and proving to be quite difficult to buff off, i had to use a healthy amount of Menzerna's Top Inspection to remove them.

I had no other choice though so i just gritted my teeth and got on with it, as i de-swirled Rich followed up with his PC,a Megs Finishing Pad and a combination of PO85RD & Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish (Rich finds this helps darken the paint ever so slightly) here's a couple of 50/50's during the polishing stage:



















Whilst Polishing the bonnet with the Rotary, 99% of the bird etching was removed but there was still one stubborn stain that was annoying me, so this was sanded with Megs 3000 unigrit...










...and then polished out with the PC and a 4" Cutting pad:










Luckily the owner had the front bumper re-sprayed just recently so it hadnt much time to gather too many swirls, so this was de-swirled fairly easily, as were the headlights:

*before*:










*after*:










Onto the rear of the car, the centre section of the spoiler was removed so i could gain easier access to the bootlid...










...which was just as fecked as the rest of the car...










I'd anticipated more wet sanding was going to be needed, but after 2 or 3 hits with the 4" pad this was the result:










Smooth as glass now :thumb:










Before the spoiler section was re-fitted, i cleaned it up with a 4" cutting pad and Blackfire Fine Cut Metal Polish:










I've never been so glad to have been finished the machining stage of a detail, this car seemed to take forever and i never realised just how much i hate using the PC!!

Never mind, the hard bit was done, so after all the dusting had been done, Blackfire's Wet Diamond Paint Sealant was applied, followed by its Ivory Carnauba Wax. The wheels were sealed with PB Wheel Sealant, tyres dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel, Arches dressed with Megs All Season Dressing and the exhasut tip was done with Blackfire's fine cut metal polish.

The interior was also done but it wasnt bad in the first place and to be honest i wasnt in the mood to take any!

So the car was rolled outside for the after pics before it got dark.....










.....aaaaaand then promptly put back inside as it was dull as hell outside and did nothing for the cars finish! 






















































































































Hopefully the next detail will be "back to normal" where at least one of my polishes work and i can use my beloved Rotary again! :thumb:

As always, many thanks for taking the time to read the write up


----------



## Detail My Ride

:doublesho


----------



## Clark @ PB

ooops, just remembered you sent me a PM the other day, will reply now Gaz, sorry!


----------



## jedi-knight83

nice turn around.

was the paint just so rough that it was messing up the polishes then?

i thought the outside shot was pretty good actually. nice evening sky! at least you were finished in the bloody daylight so stop complaining!


----------



## Clark @ PB

nah there was definitely something dodgy going on with the paint that just didnt let any of the polishes work properly, even the 85RD didnt buff off that easily and we were paranoid about marring the finish after all that hard work!


----------



## MickCTR

You've excelled yourself mate! Top stuff :thumb:


----------



## famoussas

Amazing work there!


----------



## Nica

Man that 50/50 picture is insane...one side is flawless the other side well don't need to say anything about the other side. Very nice job, you guys do excellent work if I'm ever down your neck of the woods I'm coming over and I hope you got a corner for me to sleep at  lol.

Excellent work, I look forward to you details, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ruth M

That looked like a total nightmare! Great work tho, looks like a mirror now


----------



## A20 LEE

Really put up a fight then, brilliant result!


----------



## WHIZZER

nice work


----------



## andyollie

great job


----------



## Deanoecosse

Nah, can't see any difference with the before & after shots Clark!

I guess that's one of those cars that makes all the hard graft even more satisfying. What a transformation. To see it go from minging to blinging in one hard shift is a real tribute to your unwillingness to be beaten by a real barsteward of a car.
Top work mate.


----------



## ads2k

All I can say is that finish is amazing !!

What a difference. As always you've done a superb job.


----------



## sorearms

Unbelievable Great work:thumb:


----------



## griffin1907

WOAH !!!

That truly is an amazing turn around. Well done that man !!


----------



## Glider

Hopefully Rich will give you a few days off after that one, great result, at least you proved perseverence works.


----------



## 190Evoluzione

Deanoecosse said:


> To see it go from minging to blinging in one hard shift is a real tribute to your unwillingness to be beaten by a real barsteward of a car.
> Top work mate.


^What he said:thumb:


----------



## SimonW

That detail was worth every penny!!!! AMAZING job, i think that is the best results i have EVER seen on here! Fantastic 

You guys at Polished Bliss always inspire me to go that extra mile to make a car look better, and this is another prime example.

Thanks again for showing it to us  you have earned yourself a good rest

Si


----------



## Phil H

good god that was in bad state! excellent work to get it perfect! awesome results, what was the owners comments?


----------



## thechief

That is perfect, looks like 100% correction?!


----------



## Bigadz

We see an awful lot of good work on here. This one appears to be amongst the best I have seen.:thumb:


----------



## Stewlayzell

:doublesho How bad did that Evo Look. That was a brilliant job to get it perfect again


----------



## maesal

Wow !! Amazing work guys !!


----------



## Multipla Mick

Stunning transformation, just stunning. Hope the owner takes good care of it from now on too.


----------



## dino

Best correction I've ever seen you do Clark. Superb work.

Gaz - do you even read threads before replying?


----------



## L200 Steve

Brings back fond memories.

I had one of those, that looked exactly the same as that 2 weeks from new (in the befores:lol: )

I'd bought it brand new and it got coated in overspray after about 2 weeks. Took it back to the dealer and they fecked it. They managed to put just about every defect ever into the paint getting rid of the overpsray. It looked like sh*t. I took it back and kicked off, so they rebuffed it, but made it worse (they wet sanded the laquer off the badges on the boot etc  )

I didn't wash my 'V' for the next 2 and a bit years till I got the L200, cos the swirls etc saddened me. I actually preffered to take my Caddy van for a drive than the Evo.

I wish I knew then what I know now:thumb: 

Anyways, enough of my 'memories' -

Awesome job Clark, superb attention to detail fella. My 'V' didn't look as nice new as how that ones left your shop.

As always mate, a real pleasure to read:thumb:


----------



## Jixes

Great Transformation. I bet the owner was chuffed with the results.


----------



## Brazo

Looking bloody great guys!


----------



## Ronnie

great job Clark what a pig I bet u had sore arms after that one!!!


----------



## Neil_S

That is just fantastic mate 

You know that all that learning and experience comes into play with jobs like this, the kind of job that sorts the men from the boys.

Looked like a nightmare from your writeup!


----------



## Rasher

cracking turnaround there


----------



## Mr Singh

That looks like a detail from hell! but wasn't it worth it?! 

I've incurred 1 or 2 details like this myself. The paint is rough and seems to soak up the polish. Its like when you put skin moisturiser on your face and it just dries up! persistence is the key... you showed that and produced excellent correction there! Very deep and wet 

Bet the owner was :doublesho Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

By employing werewolves are they the new Kosovans, do they undercut them?










That arm would put Richard Keyes to shame! :lol:

Nice job though.


----------



## G60 VV

you need details like this now and again to keep you on your toes:lol: :lol: 

great work:thumb:


----------



## autoperfection

great job guys! simply awesome work


----------



## EliteCarCare

MickCTR said:


> You've excelled yourself mate! Top stuff :thumb:


Agreed, great comeback, those before shots look  !


----------



## Benskett

That is sexual, amazing job boyo :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Absolutely amazing one of the best correction details i've ever seen!! The 50/50 shots are awesome!:thumb:


----------



## sye73

Amazing work - Well done


----------



## Justtourin1

superb job, why does the weather always look good where you are??


----------



## Naranto

Speechless!


----------



## Clark @ PB

thechief said:


> That is perfect, looks like 100% correction?!


I'd say around 98% correction on all panels except for the rear bumper and side skirts which were pretty horrendous - these bits came out around 80% i'd say 



L200 Steve said:


> Brings back fond memories.
> 
> I had one of those, that looked exactly the same as that 2 weeks from new (in the befores:lol: )
> 
> I'd bought it brand new and it got coated in overspray after about 2 weeks. Took it back to the dealer and they fecked it. They managed to put just about every defect ever into the paint getting rid of the overpsray. It looked like sh*t. I took it back and kicked off, so they rebuffed it, but made it worse (they wet sanded the laquer off the badges on the boot etc  )
> 
> I didn't wash my 'V' for the next 2 and a bit years till I got the L200, cos the swirls etc saddened me. I actually preffered to take my Caddy van for a drive than the Evo.
> 
> I wish I knew then what I know now:thumb:
> 
> Anyways, enough of my 'memories' -
> 
> Awesome job Clark, superb attention to detail fella. My 'V' didn't look as nice new as how that ones left your shop.
> 
> As always mate, a real pleasure to read:thumb:


Yeah its amazing what a detail can do to a car, my dad always said that he'd have kept his last 911 (Ocean Blue) if i'd been into detailing earlier, he sold it purely for the fact that he couldnt keep the swirls at bay!



Ronnie said:


> great job Clark what a pig I bet u had sore arms after that one!!!


nah, bit tired today though, but still gotta to my dads car and my own one if i can be ar$ed, been out at a customers doing maintainance work all morning 



Justtourin1 said:


> superb job, why does the weather always look good where you are??


Its always sunny in Scotland  :thumb:


----------



## V8burble

Can't add anything to what others have already said, but WOW! :doublesho 

A great read and top marks to you :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Zax

I have been waiting for this detail since the Evo turned up at the unit when my honda was in.

Once again a cracking turn around Guys I bet the owner was over the moon with the finish 

I have to say that it realy did look worse in the metal, It is said often but the camera realy does hide some of teh defects.


----------



## Jochen

Wow! Must have been a hell of a job! Good you had someone to help...:thumb: 



Very impressive result!


----------



## ash_xt

absolute transformation!


----------



## RP Stevie

Amazing, one of the best transformations I've seen on here! :thumb:


----------



## Rob_the_Scot

Oh I would love my black car to have a shine like that!


----------



## Peter D

Amazing!! That 50:50 looks


----------



## Smudge

awesome detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slick 77

wow nice work :thumb:


----------



## Maxym

God, what a mess. But not after you'd finished with it!


----------



## SteveOC

That really does look like a magnificent end result - that's another (again a Mitsubishi) vehicle I never gave any thought to owning until seeing pics on here. I might go vehicle shopping again before long. 

I was surprised to see you using Safe Degreaser in the wash foam - although I think I have heard mention of folks using APC in the foaming in the past.
I wouldn't have assumed this was something to use on paint, so care to share the reason for this, and what particular properties prompt you to use it (over say APC), and when?

Also, following much debate in other threads over whether Shampoo Plus is better than Hyper Wash, with the verdict split, I noticed that you chose to use both, so can you provide any insight on this? Perhaps you see one as a better bucket shampoo and the other as a foamer - or did you just run out of Shampoo Plus (LOL)?

Steve O.


----------



## Mark J

Good grief, Clark, that is one amazing turn round, one of the best I've seen on here !









I bet the owner thought he had a new motor !


----------



## Clark @ PB

SteveOC said:


> That really does look like a magnificent end result - that's another (again a Mitsubishi) vehicle I never gave any thought to owning until seeing pics on here. I might go vehicle shopping again before long.
> 
> I was surprised to see you using Safe Degreaser in the wash foam - although I think I have heard mention of folks using APC in the foaming in the past.
> I wouldn't have assumed this was something to use on paint, so care to share the reason for this, and what particular properties prompt you to use it (over say APC), and when?
> 
> Also, following much debate in other threads over whether Shampoo Plus is better than Hyper Wash, with the verdict split, I noticed that you chose to use both, so can you provide any insight on this? Perhaps you see one as a better bucket shampoo and the other as a foamer - or did you just run out of Shampoo Plus (LOL)?
> 
> Steve O.


Simple really, i find Degreaser cleans better than APC through the foam gun (it also foams better than any shampoo i know of), and Hyper Wash is a better shampoo for foam guns whereas Shampoo Plus is a better one for bucket washing, in my opinion of course 

Cheers for all the comments guys!


----------



## Summit Detailing

that's gotta be in the top10 of turnarounds:thumb: 

absolutely superb 

the 50/50 on the wing shows pictures do speak louder than words:thumb:


----------



## Deano

i think gaz put it best....

:doublesho


----------



## dubber31

Fantastic work, that last pic is ace


----------



## dodgy bob

pimp motor pimp job


----------



## S63

I have enjoyed and admired hundreds of details since joining DW but have never commented on any as I don't feel qualified to do so, but this one is a true inspiration for anyone learning the ropes, simply awesome.


----------



## stewie

I can sympathise totally with the polish problem. I had a very similar thing happen about a fortnight ago. For me it was two cars (both Freelanders) both the same colour and both on the same day. I only had a rotary, a selection of 3M products and G3 / 6 / 10 to choose from. (The only product that kind of worked was G10 on a soft pad). For me though, either the product glued itself to the surface or just turned into little hard balls, marred the surface before flinging all over the place. At the time I put it down to being something with to do with that paint/colour, but then I've worked with Oxford blue before and not had a problem. Very strange and at the time very frustrating.

Even without the problems, that is some serious turn around. However, achieving that level of finish knowing the issues you had makes it much more impressive. Well done!


----------



## Bern

If that cost him £1k it would be value for money.

Amazing.


----------



## pcc

Nice work guys, that paint was properly hammered! Strange that all your polishes were playing up. I would assume that the paintwork had something on it to cause a reaction with them all. I would have been tempted to give a panel a wipe down with panel prep before polishing again to see if that made any difference. 
What was your conclusion to what may have caused this?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Clark - One of these days you'll get the hang of this detailing lark 

Kidding fella, absolutely spot on :thumb: And don't envy you having to do it all with a PC either!

I would have been tempted to crack out some farecla and wet mop it, messy but might have helped with the polish problem?


----------



## Muddy

Excellent Detail Clark....

Also don't envy you doing a whole detail with the PC...

Had a similar problem at the weekend with a Mitsubishi, the polish no matter what it was didn't want to play..

Quite a lot of the recent EVO's mostly 8's that I have detailed have been a bit touchy with the polish too..

It may be Mitsubishi's??


----------



## Trist

Crist, what a state that was in. Looks great now :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw

What a nightmare -- looks fantastic when finished though - yet another quality detail and write up.


----------



## Clark @ PB

pcc said:


> Nice work guys, that paint was properly hammered! Strange that all your polishes were playing up. I would assume that the paintwork had something on it to cause a reaction with them all. I would have been tempted to give a panel a wipe down with panel prep before polishing again to see if that made any difference.
> What was your conclusion to what may have caused this?


I forgot to mention in the write up but i actually gave one of the wings a wipe down with meths and it still played up....



drive 'n' shine said:


> Clark - One of these days you'll get the hang of this detailing lark
> 
> Kidding fella, absolutely spot on :thumb: And don't envy you having to do it all with a PC either!
> 
> I would have been tempted to crack out some farecla and wet mop it, messy but might have helped with the polish problem?


I very nearly went for the Farcela Dry Compound, but to be honest it would have been overkill even for paint as fecked as this one, as the paint wasnt too hard, i'd also rather work away with the PC than splatter everywhere and spend ages cleaning up, our walls in the premises are splatter free and i'd like to keep it that way lol :thumb:



Muddy said:


> Excellent Detail Clark....
> 
> Also don't envy you doing a whole detail with the PC...
> 
> Had a similar problem at the weekend with a Mitsubishi, the polish no matter what it was didn't want to play..
> 
> Quite a lot of the recent EVO's mostly 8's that I have detailed have been a bit touchy with the polish too..
> 
> It may be Mitsubishi's??


In my opinion no, as i've done a couple of Evo V's before and 2 or 3 VIII's and they've been fine, i'm suspecting this one had some sort of weird silicone coating on it, but then again i could be way off, its the not knowing that pi$$es me off


----------



## Epoch

Suppose that makes up for all the easy days you have Clark!!!!

Bull by horns approach to a pig of a job, and another great write up.

Nice one


----------



## range rover dea

had same prob with bonnet on a escort polish just dried in end pc for 4 hours ripped one yellow pad aprox 90 % wanted to cry:buffer:


----------



## vicky

Thats amazing


----------



## Mars Red Mike

Jesus mate you had your work cut out there. Looked like it had been washed with a bucket of sand! Absolutley amazing correction work. Brilliant stuff.

mike


----------



## ZrS

Very great detailing on a very scratched car !


----------



## Guest

amazing turn around there, cant believe anyone can let a lice evo get in that state


----------



## Curtiz

u made it look like a new car! that was terible before


----------



## AndyC

Amazing work - and I'd be interested to hear how far you drop kicked your Menzerna bottle??!  Could be a new DW competition in the making...


----------



## panholio

Stunning correction and a fantastic write up.


----------



## streaky

amazing work as usual


----------



## AF detailer

Amazing work!!! can't believe how bad that was!


----------



## Scud

Awesome results there guys......made you work for it tho.


----------



## Mr OCD

Lovely result mate  

It its any consolation I had similar paint issues with an EVO recently causing the same problems with the polishes... changing to a Wolfgang pad seemed to sort it...


----------



## Thomas-182

Wow!


----------



## BMW540i

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## br3n

that turn around was fantasic... Car went from being a neglected nothing to a factory finish (well, better than..) showcar!

SUPERB!!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse

as always with your work that is stunning


----------



## Clark @ PB

AndyC said:


> Amazing work - and I'd be interested to hear how far you drop kicked your Menzerna bottle??!  Could be a new DW competition in the making...


Wasnt so much the polish i was tempted to kick, it was the big black scratched thing with red mud flaps in front of me :lol:


----------



## SteveOC

Clark said:


> Simple really, i find Degreaser cleans better than APC through the foam gun (it also foams better than any shampoo i know of), and Hyper Wash is a better shampoo for foam guns whereas Shampoo Plus is a better one for bucket washing, in my opinion of course
> 
> Cheers for all the comments guys!


Thanks for the reply Clark.

I kind of assumed it was the Meguiars Safe Degreaser you used, as I know of no other, although I never actually asked.
Can you give me any guidance as to dilution and ratio of the Degreaser- i.e. do you premix it 1:10 in advance and then add a quantity of the premixed solution to the foam gun, or do you add it undiluted and then add water in the gun?

Thanks.

Steve O.


----------



## Clark @ PB

i dont have time for ratio's in the AB Lance , i just pour about 1-2cm's of product into the bottle (i use an old Megs Body Solvent bottle as it has the same thread as the small AB one) and fill it up with Hot water 

There's also Megs Super De-greaser but you should only leave this on paintwork for around 45 secs to a minute, safe de-greaser you can leave on for a good while with no worries :thumb: 

When spraying from a Megs De-greaser bottle i tend to use it 10:1, 4:1 if its really dirty arches etc, hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000

Awesome work, wow!!


----------



## SteveOC

:thumb:


Clark said:


> i dont have time for ratio's in the AB Lance , i just pour about 1-2cm's of product into the bottle (i use an old Megs Body Solvent bottle as it has the same thread as the small AB one) and fill it up with Hot water
> 
> There's also Megs Super De-greaser but you should only leave this on paintwork for around 45 secs to a minute, safe de-greaser you can leave on for a good while with no worries :thumb:
> 
> When spraying from a Megs De-greaser bottle i tend to use it 10:1, 4:1 if its really dirty arches etc, hope that helps :thumb:


Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter

Great looking evo


----------



## n_d_fox

Awesome results on an awesome car... top stuff.


----------



## Don-R

Thats awesome detail job. I never realised you could actually remove that must damage from the paintwork.:buffer: 

Thumbs up to you clark for a hard earned wage that day.


But why is it when i wash my car the soap suds never look like that on my car.

I do only use autoglym shampoo, Which one is the best to use from a bucket?

Regards
Donna


----------



## Clark @ PB

Don-R said:


> Thats awesome detail job. I never realised you could actually remove that must damage from the paintwork.:buffer:
> 
> Thumbs up to you clark for a hard earned wage that day.
> 
> But why is it when i wash my car the soap suds never look like that on my car.
> 
> I do only use autoglym shampoo, Which one is the best to use from a bucket?
> 
> Regards
> Donna


are you referring to the pic with the Evo covered in foam Donna?

If so, thats actually the foam produced from the Foam Gun and not the sudz from the bucket


----------



## G60 VV

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Ali

CHRIST!!! Amazing work mate.


----------



## dirk

impressive mate


----------



## tiki_al

Clark, i've been reading you thread for awhile now, and i must say bravo.

do you think the owner used dishwashing soap or something on this EVO.


----------



## Sam87

Exellent work m8........That looks just soo nice


----------



## ZrS

So great correction and photos on a very poor Evo !


----------



## Lee_Wo

Wow that looks an amazing turn aeound on that car there mate.


----------



## Tricky Red

Old thread alert !!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Tricky Red said:


> Old thread alert !!!


lol yeah was just thinking that!


----------



## Benskett

Green flake looks sick! Awesome car


----------



## FALCONGTHO

Mate,that lancer looks absolutely spot-on!Poppin flake must be rewarding after the intial marring and so forth.well done...top work


----------



## ampbmw

I've been there


----------



## ChuckH

Simply amazing turnaround and results !!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Sheffielder

There some of the best 50/50 shots I've ever seen!


----------



## Predator_VTR

wow swirl heaven there


----------



## mattchubb1

Those before shots show the paint work looked terrible! great turn around!!


----------



## Ballistic

This should be made a sticky as a tutorial to show what can be achieved with good material and an innovative approach!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Must be something to do with Evos!!

Heres one I did earlier!!

Nice result there....why did you use a PC on it?


----------



## Clark @ PB

nick_mcuk said:


> Must be something to do with Evos!!
> 
> Heres one I did earlier!!
> 
> Nice result there....why did you use a PC on it?


Sticky paint!


----------



## Mr_Scisco

Sh*t man. Thats the business fella. Great work.


----------



## Andrewh10

Amazing transformation... great work...


----------



## Clark @ PB

lol, 3 years old and still going :lol:


----------



## sammyt

Great results, Nicely done.


----------



## magpieV6

great write up, great results too


----------



## ChrisJD

Clark said:


> lol, 3 years old and still going :lol:


When I saw the date on the original post I thought it had been hunted down from long ago.

Great detail though, and what a shocking state the paint was in. I wonder how it looks now.

Chris.


----------



## rds1985

Really great detail is always nice when a quality older write up shows its head again


----------



## Mr Gurn

OMG........


Now that is what is known as a turn around!!!!


The customer must be so so happy!!!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Clark said:


> Sticky paint!


heheh i didnt find that on the one i did....must just have the skills


----------



## Nick_S

Stunning work as always Clark. That thing was haggard, great turn around.


----------



## bsharnock

What a job! Well done bud!!


----------



## angajatul

Awesome work man....


----------

